# Dachshund wanted



## eve111 (Nov 17, 2011)

mmm


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

eve111 said:


> Hi all
> Im looking to give a forever home to a Dachshund.
> I live in a lovely part of Cornwall, already have a lovely lady Dach,and a Golden Retriever, who get walked every day on the beach
> If you can help please call 01288 355525
> Thanks


Have you contacted the various breed rescues, they usually have ogs looking for homes

THE DACHSHUND RESCUE

Breed Rescue - Dachshund Rescue, Cambridgeshire


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

have a look on Dachshund Showcase UK
Sunsong.co.uk
index
Home

also dachshundforum.co.uk but the site is down as they are upgrading the package they bought so i will post your message on their facebook page 

hope you find your perfect dachshie


----------



## eve111 (Nov 17, 2011)

m


----------



## Fritzie (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there, I have seen an ex breeding 5 y.o. female on *Pets4homes* website, she is diabetic and would need insulin, have a look and see what you think


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fritzie said:


> Hi there, I have seen an ex breeding 5 y.o. female on *Pets4homes* website, she is diabetic and would need insulin, have a look and see what you think


Thats very nice of her existing owners if they have been using her for a breeding bitch, breed her make money out of her, and when she developes a medical problem like diabetes and needs life long expensive medication and no further use pass her on. Even if she is insured now, a new owner wouldnt get cover.


----------



## Fritzie (Feb 23, 2012)

re Sled Dogs Hotel reply, I do agree wholeheartedly with you, but I would rather see her rehomed than PTS as you can imagine the owners have *no further use for her * so that could be a possibility, sadly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fritzie said:


> re Sled Dogs Hotel reply, I do agree wholeheartedly with you, but I would rather see her rehomed than PTS as you can imagine the owners have *no further use for her * so that could be a possibility, sadly.


Oh dont get me wrong I wouldnt like to see anything happen to the dog she deserves a good home, it was a rant about the owners that sickens me. AS far as Im concerned a dog is for life its not something that becomes disposible when you have had enough of him/her or decide they are no further use to you.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Fritzie said:


> Hi there, I have seen an ex breeding 5 y.o. female on *Pets4homes* website, she is diabetic and would need insulin, have a look and see what you think


words fail me. so the bitch is a diabetic, been bred from and now the "breeders " expect someone else to care for her in her twilight years.


----------



## Fritzie (Feb 23, 2012)

dexter said:


> words fail me. so the bitch is a diabetic, been bred from and now the "breeders " expect someone else to care for her in her twilight years.


Do you know in a way I am glad to have posted this, one because people are talking about her and she may be rescued, please cross post, I have, but also because it shows that in some cases animals are considered a chattlel, to be disposed of when of no further use. Please someone must be able to help her, insurance or not, above all she needs a loving home. Please help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fritzie said:


> Do you know in a way I am glad to have posted this, one because people are talking about her and she may be rescued, please cross post, I have, but also because it shows that in some cases animals are considered a chattlel, to be disposed of when of no further use. Please someone must be able to help her, insurance or not, above all she needs a loving home. Please help.


There is the breed rescues, Breed rescues havent got the funds to purchase dogs, but they will take them in an rehome them usually. If the dog is free to agood home, you could make the owners aware Breed welfare exisits or alternatively e-mail the ad to breed welfare and ask if there is anything they can do to help help worth a try maybe?

THE DACHSHUND RESCUE

Breed Rescue - Dachshund Rescue, Cambridgeshire


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats very nice of her existing owners if they have been using her for a breeding bitch, breed her make money out of her, and when she developes a medical problem like diabetes and needs life long expensive medication and no further use pass her on. Even if she is insured now, a new owner wouldnt get cover.


Adverts like this crop up all the time and it breaks my heart to read them, I recently saw someone offering a 3 year old cat free to a good home on Facebook  really beggars belief.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mezzer said:


> Adverts like this crop up all the time and it breaks my heart to read them, I recently saw someone offering a 3 year old cat free to a good home on Facebook  really beggars belief.


Oh I agree entirely, thats what makes me even more sad and angry its by no means an isolated incident. You do see it a lot. Finished their breeding career,
now costing money instead of making it so move them on. Disgusting practice,
typical of a Back yard Breeder or puppy farms that is.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fritzie said:


> Hi there, I have seen an ex breeding 5 y.o. female on *Pets4homes* website, she is diabetic and would need insulin, have a look and see what you think


hopefully she gets the new loving home she deserves, i really hate ads like these


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

there are 3 dachshunds on many tears, two smooths that are on insulin and a long haired 5 year old black & tan Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK


----------

